# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me loje/playstation(PS)/XBox.

## ermal80

.

----------


## edspace

Programi/Loja qe kerkon te besh download me sa di une eshte e vjeter shume dhe eshte e pamundur ta gjesh ne faqe interneti. Mundesia me e madhe per ta gjetur eshte me kazaa, morpheus dhe programe te tjera qe besoj i ke perdorur me pare. 

Nqs se ke idene se cfare jane shko ne www.download.com dhe kerko per ato programe.

----------


## regli

Provoje kete linkun njehere megjithese eshte vetem demo:\

http://65.211.238.20/pub/demos/f16demo.exe

----------


## ermal80

regli ,ate demon e kam po une kerkoj te gjithe lojen ose ndonje loje tjeter te ngjashm me te

----------


## regli

Ermal provoje kete linkun se besoj se eshte patch-i per f16. nqs punon me thuaj he ;-)


ftp://ftp.novalogic.com/pub/patches/...sh/F16UPD8.EXE

----------


## McLaren

Ja si eshte puna  kam nje PC dhe nuk kam shum vent ne ky per te instaluar lojen Colin MC RALLY 3  se kjo loja ze vent shume -3,56GB  --500Mb  dhe un ne PC ka gjithesej vent te lire 6,58 Go  kurse PC  gjitherisht ka 18,6 Go  nuk e di se  munt te ma mare kete lojen  se me thote qe nuk kam shum - memory vif -  a di no njeri se çfare duhet te bej.

----------


## benseven11

Per te krijuar hapesire te lire ne Hard drive te duhet te ndjekesh kete rruge:

1.*Pastrim i plote i harddiskut* 
Pastrimin e plote te hard diskut nga skedaret e vjeter ,skedaret e perkohshem dhe gjithe skedaret qe nuk kane vlere e ben duke shkuar ne Start>Run.Ketu fut fjalen cleanmgr,klik ok dhe do hapet dritarja e pastruesit te windowsit,si ne figuren me poshte. Jane dy butona "Pastrim disku" dhe Me shume opsione.Klik ne butonin Pastrim disku(disk cleanup) dhe i vendos shenjen e V-se perpara gjithe
rreshtave qe kane skedare ,qe ti nuk i do ti mbash ne kompjuter.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdohet me pastrim,duke klikuar ne butonin e dyte,"me shume opsione"(more options).Do te hapet nje dritare tjeter si me poshte.Klik ne 3 butonat pastro(cleanup).Ketu ke mundesi te pastrosh,pjese te windowsit qe zene shume vend ne memorje dhe s,duhen.Mund te heqesh programe te vjetra,qe nuk te duhen me,ose jane me cilesi te dobet.Gjithashtu mund te heqesh referenca te vjetra te windowsit per restorimin e sistemit.Keto referenca restaurimi te sistemit te windowsit mund te jene data kalendarike shume te vjetra,qe shoqerohen me imazhe po ashtu te vjetra te konfigurimit te sistemit dhe zene hapesire ne disk.
Mundesi tjeter pastrimi eshte te perdoresh programe te vecanta dhe te fuqishme si psh Sistem mekanik,vetem mbaj parasysh qe gjate pastrimit mos e lejo opsionin e back up files(kjo krijon kopje rezerve skedaresh ne harddisk)

----------


## benseven11

Defragmentarizimi Hardriverit.Defragmentarizimi i hardriverit te krijon keto favore:
1.Riorganizim te gjithe skedareve te windowsit,programeve,dokumentave etj ne sektoret e diskut,njera pas tjetres
2.Cliron shume hapesire te lire pas kryerjes si proces defragmentarizimi.
3.Kompjuteri punon me shpejt.
4.Aksesi  i windowsit ne komplet skedaret eshte me i shpejte.Informacioni,komandat nga hardriveri ne Ram dhe procesor dhe anasjelltas,qarkullon me shpejt,kompjuteri punon me lehte.Per te bere defragmentarizim,mbyllet kompjuteri dhe hapet duke lene vetem windowsin ne gjendje pune.Mos hap  asnje aplikacion apo program,mos u lidh me internet.Klikohet ne start>run.Ketu fut fjalen dfrg.msc, klik ok dhe do hapet defragmentarizusi i windowsit.Zgjedh opsionet e analizimit te plote te hard diskut si dhe defragmentarizim te plote  te tij.Ne qofte se defragmentarizim nuk ke bere kjo si proces do te kerkoje shume kohe te behet 8-9 ore.Mire eshte qe defragmentarizimi te behet nje here ne 2-3 jave.Gjithmone behet pastrim i kompjuterit ne fillim pastaj defragmentarizimi.Pervec programit te windowsit,per te bere defragmentarizim me cilesi mund te perdoresh programe si Diskkeeper 8
Me mbarimin e defragmentarizimit behet kompresim i skedareve,folderave.

*Kompresimi* 
Kompresimi i folderave dhe skedareve te ndryshem kur perfshin nje numer kuptohet te madh,arrin te cliroje nje sasi te konsiderushme hapesire ne harddrive.
Nuk rekomandohet te kompresohen,programet,aplikacionet qe i perdor shpesh.
Nuk rekomandohen te kompresohen skedaret video mpeg,skedaret grafike jpeg qe jane te kompresuara, skedaret mp3(mp3 skedaret jane vete ne nje forme te kompresuar,algoritmi mp3 i ka kthyer kenget ne te kompresuara)dhe skedaret Zip.Rekomandohet kompresim i gjithe skedarve tekst,dokumentave,programeve dhe aplikacioneve qe i perdor shume rralle,me raste.Dmth kompresimi i komplet hardriverit C nuk rekomandohet.Mbaj parasysh qe kompresim/dekompresimi i folderave skedareve kerkon procesore te shpejte.Kjo ka vlere edhe per luajtjen e lojrave.Per windows XP qe ka sistem particioni NTFS mund te ndjekesh kete rruge:
Klik 2 here ne ikonen"My computer" ne ekranin e desktopit.Klik me te djathte ne  lokal disk(C).Ne menu zgjedh cilesite(properties).Ne dritaren qe do hapet,nen Butonin general,i ve shenjen e V katrorit te bardhe poshte ku thote"compress drive to save disk space".Pastaj klikohet ne butonat apliko dhe OK per te ruajtur ndryshimin.Nje pamje:

----------


## benseven11

Mbas kesaj do te hapet nje dritare qe do te kerkoj nese do te kompresosh vetem direktorine ne C:\ apo edhe gjithe folderat dhe skedaret qe jane brenda ketyre folderave.Klikohet ne opsionin Driveri c dhe gjithe folderat dhe subfolderat.Klin ok dhe menjehere do filloje kompresimi i gjithe hardriverit C: Per fat te keq windowsi nuk ofron opsion te besh kompresim selektiv,dmth te kompresosh nje pjese te folderave dhe te lesh disa te tjera te pakompresuara,si psh jpeg,mpeg,zip,mp3.
Te duhet te instalosh nje program qe te dekompresosh keto lloj skedaresh me vone duke i kthyer ne gjendjen origjinale si ishin me pare.Mund te perdoresh programin DZ Multi U ne kete faqe http://www.gold-software.com/download8976.html Program tjeter qe mund te te ndihmoje per raste kompresim?dekompresim eshte edhe Zipit Fast version 2 http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/fil...6821&fileidx=1
Ja nje pamje nga dritarja e opsioneve te kompresimit,te windowsit XP:

----------


## GL_Branch

benseven11 bravo se shume ke njohuri ne PC , sigurisht je ndonje student informatikes, jam bazuar edhe ne shkrimet e me hershme i ke te qelluara , veq perpara hallall

----------


## Xemlo

Gjithashtu mund te shkarkosh nje version te ripuar te colin mcrae rally 3.Zakonisht versionet e ripuara, heqin videot e lojes ose tutorialet dhe e zvogelojne goxha nje loje.Di qe versioni i ripuar i cmrae 3 eshte rreth 300 mb dhe nqs instalohet duhet te te zere maksimumi 500 mb

----------


## newgeneration

Kam 6 kompjutera me te njejtet paramaetra 
amd 2600 1.9 Ghz, 256 ram, 128 mb Ge force - grafic card 
vetem dy prej tyre e lozin kete loje, 4 te tjeret e hapin lojen por pasi loz 3-4 minuta prishet imazhi.
cfare mund te me ndihmoni ju lutem.

----------


## Xemlo

1.Shiko nese driver-at e skedes video jane te njejte per te gjithe. (Right Click ne desktop->Properties->Settings->Advanced->Adapter)
2.Shiko nese versioni i directx eshte i njejte per te gjithe (Start->Run->dxdiag)
3.Shiko nese loja eshte e azhornuar me patch-et e fundit tek te gjithe kompjuterat ose nese ndryshon nga njeri kompjuter tek tjetri (Kete mund ta shikosh brenda lojes)
4.Shiko nese konfigurimi i skedes video ne loje dhe jashte saj eshte bere ne menyre te njejte per te gjithe (Dhe kete mund ta shikosh brenda lojes ose duke ndjekur proceduren e pikes se pare dhe duke u futur ne parametrat per lojrat 3D)
5.Shiko nese driver-at e AGP jane te instaluara rregullisht tek te gjithe kompjuterat. (Nuk e di se c'motherboard ke por megjithate nese eshte me chipset via, shkarko tek www.viaarena.com driver-at Via Hyperion 4in1)
6.Shiko nese azhornimi i windows update eshte i njejte per te gjithe. (Start->All Programs->Windows Update)
7.Shiko nese ke probleme me RAM-in (Kete mund ta besh duke pare nese ato 4 kompjuterat te japin probleme dhe me lojra te tjera)
8.Shiko tek skeda videos nese ka ftohes, ai te funksionoje rregullisht (te duhet te hapesh kompjuterin)
Eshte veshtire te japesh nje zgjidhje per problemin tend me kaq pak informacione qe ke dhene (mund te thuash dhe c'ndodh kur ngec, si prishet imazhi e shume gjera te tjera).

Gjithashtu gjetja e gabimit mund te ndryshoje nga kompjuteri ne kompjuter.Duhet te shikohen dhe programet e instaluara ne secilin prej kompjuterave, nese ndonje driver ben konflikt me nje tjeter etj etj etj.Nese nuk arrin ta zgjidhesh me ato pikat lart, jep detaje me teper qe te te ndihmojme
Per driver-at e skedes video te sugjeroj te maresh versionet e www.omegadrivers.net  Nuk jane te certifikuara nga WHQL por jane versione te modifikuara dhe me performante se ato origjinalet te nvidia-s.

----------


## McLaren

Falrminderit  shum  Benseven1  disa  na ato  qe the  ti i bera  disa te tjera  akoma  por  kjo qe  thote  xhemlo  qysh mund ta bej  --ne kohen  qe  po regjistroj lojen  behet kjo  apo me para

----------


## McLaren

ndihme  ja si  eshte puna  po  instaloja  lojen dhe  ne mes te instalacjonit  mu  nderpret  punimet  PC  dhe  un e nxora  CD  dhe e fika  kompjuterin  se s po  punonte mirena kjo erori  dhe  pastaj e ndeza  mirepo  doja  te  fshija  ate regjistrimin  e lojes  qe  s  eshte komplet  por  e ve  per ta  fshire  dhe  kompjuteri  me thote  se  duhet  te  vesh te  kutija  ku jane te  gjith  programet  qe te  fshihet  pa  problem dhe kompletisht  por  kur vete  atje  ajo  nuk  eshte  dhe se  di se si  ta  fshi  se  qe  eshte ne PC  eshte  se me ka zene  dhe vent  ne  diskun C  de e  shikoj  ne  menuja  demarer  qe  eshte  aty    si  mund  ta  fshi se  se di se  qush tja bej  tani

----------


## Xemlo

Nese te jep ate gabim atehere do te thote qe programi uninstall i colin mcrae rally 3 nuk eshte regjistruar tek add/remove programs.Shko tek kartela ku eshte instaluar colin mcrae rally (zakonisht duhet te jete tek c:\program files\codemasters\).Fshije komplet kartelen dhe provo instalimin nga fillimi.Ndoshta do kete dhe disa celsa ne regjistrin e windowsit por zakonisht kur instalohet nuk kerkon per keto celesa ne regjister, thjeshte shikon nese file te caktuar jane te instaluara ne vend te caktuar.E imja nuk eshte menyre qe behet nga windows mclaren....Duhet te gjesh nje version te lojes te ripuar, dmth ta shkarkosh nga interneti.Kryesisht kane emer te tipit Colin McRae Rally 3 myth rip ose vetem nje shtese rip ne fund te titullit

----------


## edspace

Ka mundësi që të jetë ndonjë metodë mbrojtjeje kundër piraterisë. 

Nëse kompjuterat janë pjesë e të njëjtit rrjet ka mundësi që loja të kontrollojë numrin e regjistrimit tek të gjithë kompjuterat, që besoj se është i njëjtë, dhe nuk lejon më shumë se një kompjuter ta përdorë atë. Mund të luhet 2-3 minutat e para deri sa gjen kompjuterat e tjerë me të njëjtin numër regjistrimi dhe pastaj mbyllet. Zakonisht programet njoftojnë për gjëra të tilla por ndodh që thjesht mbyllen pa asnjë njoftim. 

Për të parë nëse kjo është e vërtetë, shkëpute nga rrjeti njërin prej kompjuterave që ka probleme dhe pastaj luaj lojën. Nëse loja luhet pa problem atëherë duhet të gjesh numër të veçantë regjistrimi për çdo kompjuter. 

Një mbrojtje të tillë përdor Macromedia Dreamweaver dhe nuk do çuditesha sikur të jetë edhe në GTA.

----------


## McLaren

Ndihme ju  lutem  se  kam nje  problem  shikoni  die  fshiva  nje  program  dhe  nuk  e di  se  çfar  qe  dhe  sot  ku  hapa  kompjuterin  figura e shte  shum  e madhe  te  gjitha  gjjerat  jane  zmadhura  kompletisht  nuk  e di  s e çfar  te  bej  ndoshta  ska  lidhje me ate programin  qe  fshiva  die    mos di  dikush se  çfar  duhet te  bej

----------


## by_durrsaku

McLaren shiko se mos ke fshire graphics drivers-
nga kush firme e ke grafik karten.
ketu mund ti gjeshe te gjitha driverat per cdo program.
http://www.heise.de/ct/treiber/
nuk di ta shpjegoj me mire ne shqip se  nuk e di se si quhen ne shqip i kam mesuar te gjitha ne gjermanisht.

----------

